# Embryo glue with FET cycle



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just wondering how many of you used embryo glue on your FET cycles?  I'm atarting next week and not sure if it's worth using x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i plan to when i do mine if we get that far.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

My clinic says there is not enough evidence that it helps has it does on a fresh I'm kind of thinking do it cause I have nothing to loose right?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will use it again on my FET, for £100 too worried not to and then regretting it 

L xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd heard good things about embryo glue so asked my clinics about it.  Procreatec said that although they had used it for frozen embryo's they had not used it on fresh and were reluctant to use it for that reason (my last cycle was a fresh donor).  The word they used was that it would be 'experimental' and did not want to risk anything.  

However on frozen eggs it seems more common and I think I remember reading that it could improve chances by almost 10%.  Every clinic is different so it is certainly worth asking.
Turia x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

See I used it on my fresh cycle which is why I want to give it a go again


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

I didn't use it with either fresh or FET DE, it was assumed I would but they couldn't give me a sound reason why, if I had used it, it would be classed as sucessful!!

Just didn't want to introduce  another foreign body into the mix!! If it was so the right thing to do it would be routine. Tricky decision!!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you Caan xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

My clinic now uses EmbryoGlue as standard. I had it for my last fresh ICSI which resulted in my daughter being born. Will definitely say yes to using it on our upcoming FET if they recommend. x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I used embryo glue during my first fet following a negative fresh cycle and i got a bfp. Will be going for another fet next year to try for a 2nd baby and will definitely use it again in addition to endo scratch.  

Best of luck xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks girls you have really helped me, has I said I used it on my fresh cycle which resulted in my boy, but clinic said there is no evidence to support increased chance of BFP in a frozen cycle, I am going ahead an using it if all goes to plan xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

I used the embryo glue this time with my first fet, tested on Saturday morning and got a BFP. In my great cycle I also got a BFP however it was a chemical/ mc, so hoping it makes a difference this time around....still very early days but will let you know how it progresses either way! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Hun, are you at care manchester as well think o congratulated you other day on the thread lol xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kezza- yeah I am  and thank you x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thought so haha no problem xx


----------

